# Working from home



## cbell9 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am a CPC looking to do coding and billing from home. Can anyone assist me in contacting a billing company who does this or a person????


Thank you 

Candace Bell, CPC


----------



## jcostello (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also be interested in this information as well.  I am taking the exam on Saturday.  I do have experience in the billing office of a Physician group which required me to work regularly with the group coder.  But any info that anyone can supply me with on the work at home options would be appreciated.  please see my email address below
Thank you

costello.jason@ymail.com


----------



## cyndeew (Sep 11, 2009)

There are situations where coders can do coding from home, but those are fewer and farther between. Most billing companies want their employees to come to their office, so working from home in this situation is also limited. I'm not saying you can't find this type of work, but it's going to be more difficult. 

Most people that want to work from home start their own business providing billing, coding and consulting services and then market their business to healthcare providers. 

If you are interested in networking with these types of billers/coders, the AMBA is geared specifically to work with smaller companies and small doctor's offices. 

We do have a job board and from time to time there are job listings on it for home billers, but mostly, these are coding and billing positions that require a physical presence. However, networking with other small, independent billers occasionally nets home jobs. Our members often do work for each other or share resources.

One thing you have to do though is be disciplined to work from home. Not everyone can do it. It takes the right person to make home and working from home work out.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------

